# Verbraucherschutz warnt vor belastetem Fisch aus der Elbe



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2020)

Dann wird es Zeit, die Verursacher zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen und die Verschmutzungen abzustellen!


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (23. April 2020)

Moin Moin, 

meine Frau empfahl mir eben einen Artikel aus der Mopo! 
Beim lesen bekam ich ein wenig Angst weil ich ab und zu Elbfisch esse (Zander). 
Mich würde eure Meinung zu dem Thema interessieren. 
Wenn die Fische wirklich so Stark belastet wären dürfte ein Fischer seinen Fisch aus diesen Gewässern doch gar nicht mehr verkaufen. 
In der Studie von Laves wird vom Verzehr eindringlich abgeraten. 

Gruß Kuddelmuddel








						Viele Schadstoffe gefunden: Gift-Alarm! Land warnt vor Verzehr von Fisch aus der Elbe
					

Wie kann das sein? Die Wasser-Qualität in der Elbe wird immer besser und trotzdem warnt das Verbraucherschutz-Ministerium in Niedersachsen jetzt vor dem Verzehr von Fischen aus der Elbe. Bei Fisch-Proben wurden so hohe Mengen an schädlichen Substanzen nachgewiesen, dass sie selbst die Grenzwerte...




					www.mopo.de
				






			https://www.laves.niedersachsen.de/download/154338


----------



## Hering 58 (23. April 2020)

Verzehr von Fischen aus der Elbe
					






					www.hamburg.de


----------



## Laichzeit (23. April 2020)

Kuddelmuddel schrieb:


> Wenn die Fische wirklich so Stark belastet wären dürfte ein Fischer seinen Fisch aus diesen Gewässern doch gar nicht mehr verkaufen.


Für PFAS gibt es anscheinend noch keine verbindlichen Grenzwerte, ab denen man Vermarktungsverbote aussprechen kann.
Ich hab ein bisschen gegoogelt und einige Substanzen wurden schon verboten oder in der Verwendung eingeschränkt. Hoffentlich zeigt sich das in Zukunft an den Fischen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. April 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann wird es Zeit, die Verursacher zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen und die Verschmutzungen abzustellen!



Dabei gibt es ein Problem....die Wirtschaft schwebt wie ein Damokles-Schwert über dem und haut dir gnadenlos ins Kreuz, wenn du gewillt bisst dagegen aufzubegehren.
War so, ist so, wird immer so bleiben....leider.


----------



## Shura (24. April 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Dabei gibt es ein Problem....die Wirtschaft schwebt wie ein Damokles-Schwert über dem und haut dir gnadenlos ins Kreuz, wenn du gewillt bisst dagegen aufzubegehren.
> War so, ist so, wird immer so bleiben....leider.



Ja, außerdem halten wir uns an solchen Kleinigkeiten wie Gewässerverschmutzung nicht auf, wenn das Erdenklima wieder gerade gebogen werden muss.
Für besseres Wasser in der Elbe geht keiner streiken.


----------



## gründler (24. April 2020)

Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V.
					

Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V., Hannover. Gefällt 5.515 Mal · 23 Personen sprechen darüber · 72 waren hier. Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen (AVN) ist einer der zwei größten Naturschutzverbände und...




					www.facebook.com
				




Meldung vom 17 April lesen...

lg


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2020)

gründler schrieb:


> Meldung vom 17 April lesen...
> 
> lg




Diese?





__ https://www.facebook.com/anglerverbandniedersachsen/photos/a.1051513218263130/2943967699017663


----------



## gründler (24. April 2020)

Jo genau


----------



## NaabMäx (24. April 2020)

Ich arbeite zwar nicht im Ministerium, aber warum soll das nicht plausibel sein. 

Neue Verzehrempfehlung Flussfische - unseriös!
 *nur drei Fischarten geprüft: Aal, Brassen, Zander - Empfehlung gilt aber für ALLE Fischarten
*Bodenfische, Weisfische, Raubfische sind abgedeckt. *
 * nur fünf Gewässer geprüft: Elbe, Weser, Ems, Aller, Oste - Empfehlung gilt für ALLE Fließgewässer in GANZ Niedersachsen
*Vielleicht wissen die wo überall die Umweltgifte eingeleitet werden.*
 *nicht differenziert nach Größenklassen - gilt aber für ALLE Größen 
*Also ich definiere essbare Fische so ab 250-300g aufwärts.*
 * Modellrechnungen für Personen mit 60kg Körpergewicht - Hand auf's Herz - welcher männliche Angler ist SO leicht? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;-)
*Fischer schwerer als 60kg werden auch mehr als 300g Fisch futtern.*
 *Medien vorab nur mit lückenhaften Daten ausgestattet - Folge: schlechte Berichterstattung.
* Abschlussbericht erst Ende April fertig - warum jetzt schon unnötige und unseriöse "Panikmache"?
*Kann ja auch gut sein, das die Daten so signifikant sind, dass es den Abschlussbericht nicht zwingend braucht. Wird eh nur eine Zusammenfassung sein.*
 Das war wahrlich keine Glanzleistung, meine Damen und Herren vom Ministerium für Landwirtschaft, Ernährung und Verbraucherschutz. Das kennen wir sonst anders von Ihnen!

Nichts desto Trotz, hat Tinka recht, entweder man stellt die Ursache ab oder kann die Gifte im Schritt 2 neutralisieren oder lebt damit und verzichtet auf dem Verzehr.

Das sonderbare ist ja, das beim Aal, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, z.B. das 40fache an höherer Belastung von Schwermetallen zugelassen ist, als bei allen anderen Fischarten, weil sonst kein einziger Aal mehr verzehrt, geschweige denn in den Handel gebracht werden dürfte und das nicht nur in Deutschland. 

mfg
NM


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (24. April 2020)

... und ich dachte, dass weiß ein jeder, dass man die Elbaale nur als Thermometer benutzen kann. Doch nun wird die Sau wieder NEU durchs Dorf getrieben.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (25. April 2020)

Gehe davon aus, dass es bei flächendeckender Messung fast in allen Flüssen mit Industrie-, Landwirtschaft- und Kläranlagenanschluss Verzehrempfehlungen geben wird.

Am Rhein gibts so was seit Jahren für Aale und Brassen, wobei andere Fische erst gar nicht untersucht wurden. Daher auch keine Verzehrempfehlung.

Weiß nicht, was besser ist: Mehr zurückgesetzte Fische durch Verzehrempfehlung oder unter Umständen Angelverbot für Gewässer.


----------



## feko (25. April 2020)

Für  ein angelverbot scharren schon einige die Hufen


----------



## NaabMäx (25. April 2020)

Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> ... und ich dachte, dass weiß ein jeder, dass man die Elbaale nur als Thermometer benutzen kann. Doch nun wird die Sau wieder NEU durchs Dorf getrieben.



Hoffentlich bekomm ich kein Fiber, wenn ich mal da oben bin. - Pfuideifl.  Euch ist ja nicht zu trauen.


----------



## Shura (26. April 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bekomm ich kein Fiber, wenn ich mal da oben bin. - Pfuideifl.  Euch ist ja nicht zu trauen.


Keine sorge, auch bei uns im Norden schiebt man sich den Aal (geräuchert) in den Hals, und nicht ins Stufenheck.


----------



## NaabMäx (26. April 2020)

Shura schrieb:


> Keine sorge, auch bei uns im Norden schiebt man sich den Aal (geräuchert) in den Hals, und nicht ins Stufenheck.


Weis Gott, ob ihr nicht zuerst das eine und dann das andere damit macht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Weis Gott, ob ihr nicht zuerst das eine und dann das andere damit macht.



Nix da!
Oberhalb vom Weißwurschtäquator ist Schluss damit!


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. April 2020)

Wenn ich mir betrachte, was für NABU-Leute in den entsprechenden Amtsstuben hocken,
wundert mich gar nichts mehr. 
Schon vor etlichen Jahren wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass es zu solchen Empfehlungen und in der Folge zu Verboten kommt.

Siehe Enviro Scandal


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. April 2020)

Ich sage mal so: Je größer, länger, schwerer, älter und fetter der Fisch, umso mehr Schadstoffe (im Fettgewebe?) haben sich in ihm abgelagert! 

Da bleiben die auch. Dem Angler bleibt so nichts anderes übrig, als alle kapitalen Fänge von Aalen, Welsen, Zandern usw. wieder zurück zusetzen und nur noch Größen von 50-70?cm alle 2-3 Monate mitzunehmen, das ist doch die Aussage dieser Studie?

Maß (buchstäblich) zu halten und den Fischkonsum  auf 6-10x im Jahr beschränken, ob sich da jeder (auch verantwortungsbewußte) Angler auch daran hält? 
Ich hätte nur gerne gewußt, wo auf welchen Flußkilomerern die Fische zur Untersuchung entnommen wurden... 

Ich habe mal in der Leine in Alfeld geangelt. Von der Papierfabrik dort wurden stark zellulosehaltige Abwässer eingeleitet. 
Danach haben dann auch einige, aber nicht alle! Fische ab Einleitung bzw. Wehr geschmeckt. 
So sehe ich das auch mit der Schadstoffbelastung. Alles kann, nichts muß... Vielleicht gibt's ja irgendwann mal ein Schadstoff-Schnelltest für Fische für zuhause?


----------



## fishhawk (30. April 2020)

Hallo,



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Von der Papierfabrik dort wurden stark zellulosehaltige Abwässer eingeleitet



Wegen der Zellulose brauchst Du Dir wahrscheinlich keinen Gedanken machen, die ist ja sogar als Lebensmittelzusatzstoff (E460 etc. ) zugelassen

Was in den Abwässern sonst noch mit drin war, kann man nur mutmaßen.

Ich kenne aber Gewässer in AUT wo die Fischnährtiere und das Fischwachstum deutlich rückläufig waren, nachdem die Papierfabrik ne Kläranlage gebaut hatte und die Abwässer in die Ringkanalisation  geleitet wurden.

PFAS ist da wohl schon ne ganz andere Hausnummer.


----------



## hans albers (2. Mai 2020)

wundert mich nicht,

allerdings hat die schadstoff belastung
seit den 90 ern ja deutlich abgenommen,
mit zusammenbruchs der ostblock industrie.

wenn ich daran denke :
ein fisch im monat übersteigt schon den grenzwert.
na guten appetit !



ach ja :
die studie will sicherlich nur ein angelverbot für alle an der elbe,
das ist der sinn und zweck dahinter...


----------



## fishhawk (2. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



hans albers schrieb:


> die studie will sicherlich nur ein angelverbot für alle an der elbe,
> das ist der sinn und zweck dahinter..



So abwegig ist ganze gar nicht.

Bei uns in der Gegend wurde für einen Baggersee ein behördliches Angelverbot erlassen, weil z.B. in Aalen und Giebeln überhöhte Konzentrationen von PFT/PFOS gemessen wurden, die bei längerfristem Verzehr zu Gesundheitsschäden führen könnten.

Baden usw. blieb aber erlaubt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Mai 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ferner gilt zu beachten, was für Leute da in den Amtsstuben hocken. 
Leute, die in diesen "Fachgebieten" was zu sagen haben, haben überwiegend eine Vita beim NABU oder Ähnlichem


----------



## fishhawk (2. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Leute, die in diesen "Fachgebieten" was zu sagen haben, haben überwiegend eine Vita beim NABU oder Ähnlichem



Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass Angler da eher unterrepräsentiert sind.

Wobei wahrscheinlich Angler bei solchen Fragen grundsätzlich als parteiisch angesehen würden, die oben genannte Klientel eher nicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Mai 2020)

hinzu kommt, dass die Berufsfischer z.B. ihre Aale ohne irgendwelche Beschränkungen weiter in Verkehr
bringen dürfen.
Nachtijall ick hör dir trappsen


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Mai 2020)

Am Rhein ist es genau umgekehrt. Aale zu verkaufen oder sonstwie in Verkehr bringen ist wegen den Grenzwert-Überschreitungen für Dioxine auf weiten Strecken verboten, während das Angeln auf Aale fast überall (wieder) erlaubt ist. Unter Anderem deshalb ist die kommerzielle Aalfischerei ziemlich tot. Für Berufsfischer sind die Grenzwerte wegen der Vermarktung verpflichtend, während der Angler selbst entscheiden dürfen, was sie sich zumuten können.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Mai 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> hinzu kommt, dass die Berufsfischer z.B. ihre Aale ohne irgendwelche Beschränkungen weiter in Verkehr
> bringen dürfen.



Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Mai 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?











						Verbraucherschutz warnt vor belastetem Fisch aus der Elbe
					

Newsmeldung  Das Verbraucherschutz-Ministerium in Niedersachsen warnt vor dem Verzehr von Fischen aus der Elbe. Bei Proben wurden so hohe Mengen an schädlichen Substanzen nachgewiesen, dass ein einmaliger Verzeht im Monat bedenklich wird.    Fische aus der Elbe haben eine hohe...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## fishhawk (2. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> dass die Berufsfischer z.B. ihre Aale ohne irgendwelche Beschränkungen weiter in Verkehr
> bringen dürfen.



Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Berufsfischer gesundheitsgefährdende Ware in den Verkehr bringen darf.

Inwieweit deren Ware nun regelmäßig amtlich kontrolliert wird oder ob man das den Berufsfischern selber überlässt, weiß ich nicht.

Sollte ein Kunde nachweisen können, dass er durch solche Waren einen Gesundheitsschaden erlitten hat, wäre der Fischer wahrscheinlich im Rahmen der Produkthaftung Schadenersatzpflichtig, wenn er keine Warnhinweise drauf hatte.

Aber da könnten Theorie und Praxis durchaus auseinander klaffen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Mai 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die Frage ist, wie stark die Fische tatsächlich belastet sind,
dies zu überprüfen wäre wohl Sache der Bewirtschafter.
Es fällt auf, dass ausgerechnet über die hier diskutierten Stoffen bisher kaum jemand gesprochen hat.
ebendso ist zu überprüfen, wie gefährlich diese Stoffe tatsächlich sind.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Mai 2020)

__





						Fragen und Antworten zu per- und polyfluorierten Alkylsubstanzen (PFAS) - BfR
					

FAQ des BfR vom 21. September 2020 Per- und polyfluorierte Alkylsubstanzen (PFAS) sind Industriechemikalien, die aufgrund ihrer besonderen technischen Eigenschaften in zahlreichen industriellen




					www.bfr.bund.de
				




Zitat:
Gibt es einen Höchstgehalt für PFAS in Lebensmitteln?         
Es gibt bisher keine gesetzlich festgelegten Höchstgehalte für PFAS in Lebensmitteln. Für PFOS und PFOA ein Trinkwasserleitwert Leitwert von 0,1 Mikrogramm (µg) pro Liter festgelegt.
Da gefangene Fische als Lebensmittel gelten, kann und darf ein Berufsfischer die Ware auch verkaufen


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Mai 2020)

Einen Höchstwert für Lebensmittel oder zumindest für Fische gibt es in Deutschland noch nicht. Ohne verbindlichen Grenzwert kann man nur warnen und nichts verbieten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Mai 2020)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Einen Höchstwert für Lebensmittel oder zumindest für Fische gibt es in Deutschland noch nicht. Ohne verbindlichen Grenzwert kann man nur warnen und nichts verbieten.



danke,
sag ich ja


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Mai 2020)

Habe deinen Kommentar beim Absende noch nicht gesehen. Ich denke, dass es nicht lange geht, bis die Stoffe auch einen Grenzwert bekommen.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ohne verbindlichen Grenzwert kann man nur warnen und nichts verbieten.



Das ist ja die Frage, ob der Verbraucher vom Verkäufer auf die Gefahren hingewiesen werden muss oder nicht.

Nach dem Stand der Wissenschaft kann man ja erkennen, dass eine Gesundheitsgefahr vorliegt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Mai 2020)

wenn es dann so läuft, wie bei Schwermetallen, wäre das auch fürn Po


----------



## fishhawk (2. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

bei Zigaretten sind sogar entsprechende Bilder auf der Packung.

Schreckt nen Raucher zwar nicht ab, schützt aber die Hersteller vor Haftungsansprüchen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Mai 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hä, ?
woher soll ein BF, > 65 Jahre wissen, was Stand der Wissenschaft ist?
Wenn der keinen amtlichen Brief bekommt, wo drinn steht, dass er seine Kunden auf eventuelle Gefahren hinzuweisen hat,
ist es für ihn absolute Topware in Bioqualität


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Mai 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei Zigaretten sind sogar entsprechende Bilder auf der Packung.
> 
> Schreckt nen Raucher zwar nicht ab, schützt aber die Hersteller vor Haftungsansprüchen.


klar, jetzt wird jeder Aal tätowiert , mit Ekelbildern.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

was man von jemandem erwarten kann, der Lebensmittel in den Verkehr bringt, dürfte m.W. nicht vom Alter, Bildung etc. abhängen.

Wenn das Produkt nicht die Sicherheit bietet, die der Verbraucher berechtigterweise erwarten kann, greift die Produkthaftung.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Mai 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was man von jemandem erwarten kann, der Lebensmittel in den Verkehr bringt, dürfte m.W. nicht vom Alter, Bildung etc. abhängen.
> 
> Wenn das Produkt nicht die Sicherheit bietet, die der Verbraucher berechtigterweise erwarten kann, greift die Produkthaftung.


oh ha,
dann dürfte kaum ein konventionell wirtschaftender Bauer mehr Schweinefleisch oder auch nur Gemüse verkaufen.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> dann dürfte kaum ein konventionell wirtschaftender Bauer mehr Schweinefleisch oder auch nur Gemüse verkaufen



Verkaufen darf der das schon, solange es kein Verbot gibt.

Nur geht er dann ein Risiko ein, wenn die Produkte gesundheitsschädlich sind, er nicht darauf hinweist und dadurch nachweislich die Gesundheit eines Kunden geschädigt wird.

Produkthaftung ist Zivilrecht.  Den Nachweis muss allerdings der Geschädigte erbringen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Mai 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Den Nachweis muss allerdings der Geschädigte erbringen.


ebend, und das ist so schwierig, dass es wohl nie zur Anwendung kommt


----------



## NaabMäx (10. Mai 2020)

Die Diskussion geht doch in die ganz falsche Richtung. Verbraucherhinweis, Einchränkungen, Verbote.
Das Problem ist auf ein unbedenkliches Maß von den Verursachern zu begrenzt, bzw. abzustellen und nicht auf die Nutzer und Verbraucher umzulegen..
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, verstoßen die Einleitender gegen das Naturschutzgesetz, das Tierschutzgesetzt, und gegen das Menschenrecht auf Unversehrtheit. 
Minimierung der gefährlichen Mittel, bzw. Abschaffung alles andere ist Umlegung der Probleme auf andere und keine Ursachenbehebung.
Unsere Angelverbände sollen mal schön den Ball zurück spielen und ja nicht auf dieses Ablenkungsmanöver einsteigen.

Wenn man das weiter spinnt:
Man vergifte das Essen und weist darauf hin, lässt aber keine Wahl als es zu essen, dann sind die aus dem Schneider. 
Wie weit soll das gehen?
Geht's noch! 

Einfach mal eine Klage auf Verdacht gegen Unbekannt (oder Bekannt), gegen Körperverletzung, Tierquälerei und Naturverschmutzung bei der Staatsanwaltschaft einreichen.  
Da man die Arbeitsplätze auch nicht verlieren will, sollte eine Übergangsfrist geschaffen werden, die eine Umstellung / Klärung / Neutralisation ermöglicht.

mfg
NM


----------



## fishhawk (10. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Das Problem ist auf ein unbedenkliches Maß von den Verursachern zu begrenzt, bzw. abzustellen und nicht auf die Nutzer und Verbraucher umzulegen..



Hast schon recht, aber solange das nicht passiert, ist schon wichtig die Verbraucher aufzuklären.

Die können dann immer noch entscheiden, ob und in welchen Mengen sie das essen wollen.

Und selbst wenn man die Verursacher ermitteln und die Ursachen beseitigen könnte, würde n die Fische auch nicht sofort schadstofffrei werden.

Das würde schon ne gewisse Zeit dauern.



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Man vergifte das Essen und weist darauf hin, lässt aber keine Wahl als es zu essen, dann sind die aus dem Schneider.



Wenn es gesetzliche Grenzwerte gibt, darf das Lebensmittel bei Überschreitungen nicht verkauft werden.

Scheint in dem Fall aber halt noch nicht der Fall zu sein.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (10. Mai 2020)

Das Problem ist doch, dass das zu Angelverboten führen kann. 

Vielleicht ist das sogar so gewollt. Fische dürfen nicht verzehrt werden, also keinen vernünftiger Angelgrund, also Angelverbot.
Also sollte man den Ball besser flach halten und keiner ist verpflichtet, jeden gefangenen Fisch zu entnehmen und zu verzehren.
Nicht zu alte Fische sind daher besser zum Verzehr geeignet, als Kapitale, die zudem für den Erhalt der Art sorgen. 

Ein sehr gutes neues Argument für ein Entnahmefenster oder Maximalmaß.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Mai 2020)

Ball flach halten heißt genau so zu verfahren, wie es seit VDSF-Zeiten schon immer praktiziert wurde.
Mit den bekannten Resultaten.
Plötzlich und unerwartet werden wir mit Situationen konfrontiert, auf die wir nicht mehr adäquat reagieren können.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (10. Mai 2020)

Zu VDSF Zeiten kamen die Angriffe gegen Angler aus den eigenen Reihen. Vom lebenden Köderfisch bis zum Setzkescher.

Heute sind die von den Fischereiverbänden geschulten, besser gehirngewaschenen Funktionsträger in den Vereinen, diejenigen, die Angler eingestellt sind und eher zum Nabu gehören sollten.


----------



## NaabMäx (10. Mai 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch, dass das zu Angelverboten führen kann.
> 
> Vielleicht ist das sogar so gewollt. Fische dürfen nicht verzehrt werden, also keinen vernünftiger Angelgrund, also Angelverbot.
> Also sollte man den Ball besser flach halten und keiner ist verpflichtet, jeden gefangenen Fisch zu entnehmen und zu verzehren.
> ...



Ja was ist den jetzt los!
Das kann doch nur zu einem Angelverbot führen, wenn man die vermeindliche Ursache, auf sich sitzen lässt.
Ich würd denen 3 Monaten Zeit geben, Ihren Dreck in den Griff zu bekommen.
Letztendlich können doch Angler gar nix dafür. Und das sollte klar gemacht werden.
Wenn es Leidtragende gibt, dann sollten es die sein, die es verursachen und nicht auf Rücken der Unschuldigen austragen.
Alles andere ist unlogisch und vor allem wenig hilfreich, - dient also der Problemlösung nicht. 
Nur weil Angler Fische nicht mehr verzehren dürfen, ist noch lange der Fisch nicht weniger vergiftet. Was ja auch für den, dessen Wachstum, Vermehrung und weis der Geier was sonst noch, nicht gut sein kann.
Wenn eine Eindämmung der Angelei Sinn macht, dann ist das einfach durch anglerische Maßnahmen zu erreichen, wie weniger Karten ausgeben, Fangbegrenzungen,
Schonmaßerhöhung, Schonzeitenerweiterung, Artensperrung, streckenweise temporäre Sperrung, Besatz, usw. Sowas kann man Anglern anhand Fangstatistiken plausibel erklären und es Bedarf keiner Hintertür. 
Sowas nennt sich ordentliche Gewässerbewirtschaftung.
Wir sind doch diejenigen, die Fische wieder ansiedeln, schonen und schützen und Bestände stärken und hegen.  

Falls es eine Finte wäre für den Schutz von Fischen, so öffnet man durch sowas Tür und Tor für Andere und Sachen, die leicht aus dem Ruder laufen können / anglerisch nicht mehr beeinflussbar sind.
Im Gegenteil, wenn man sowas als Fischschutz verkaufen will, da wird man besser Hellhörig, 

Die sollen einfach Ihr Gift weg lassen, neutralisieren, oder raus filtern und ordentlich Entsorgen, wie sich das gehört.

mfg
NM


----------



## NaabMäx (10. Mai 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hast schon recht, aber solange das nicht passiert, ist schon wichtig die Verbraucher aufzuklären.
> Die können dann immer noch entscheiden, ob und in welchen Mengen sie das essen wollen.
> Und selbst wenn man die Verursacher ermitteln und die Ursachen beseitigen könnte, würde n die Fische auch nicht sofort schadstofffrei werden.
> ...



Ja natürlich,  wenn das Kind im Brunnen liegt, kommt man nicht drum rum.
Was mich dazu skeptisch macht, ist, das dies anscheinend ein komplettes Nord und Ostdeutsches Problem ist, über viele Flüsse hinweg. Nur das die verschiedene Bundesländer anders damit umgehen. Also keine 1x Umweltkatastrophe eines Unternehmens an der Elbe.

Diese Unternehmen und die Kontrollinstanzen handeln also bis Dato
1. alle nach dem Gesetz, und dessen Grenzwerte, soweit es welche gibt,
2. oder sie handeln absichtlich falsch und verheimlichten das, 
3. oder es ist eine neue Erkenntnis über die Giftigkeit.
Wenn die Erkenntnis neu ist und das Problem schon lange existiert, kann es doch gar nicht sein, dass das was man Jahrzehnte lang gefuttert hat plötzlich als Gefährlich eingestuft wird und daraus ein sofortiges Verzehr- und evtl. Angelverbot abgeleitet werden könne. Dann kannst das auch noch weiter futtern, vergiftet bist eh schon.
Ist es Vorsatz, oder grob Fahrlässig, haften die Firmen und Kontrollinstanzen - oder deren Versicherung.

Was anderes ist es, wenn die Verursacher die ehemaligen DDR Betriebe waren, die es nicht mehr gibt, und das Problem schon lange abgestellt ist, aber das Gift immer noch da ist. Aber dann müssten die Werte jedes Jahr besser werden. Der DDR war es anscheinend Wurscht, ob das Zeug drin war oder nicht, die haben den Fisch gefuttert und keiner scheint dran verstorben zu sein. 

Also was ist jetzt Tatsache?

So wie das hier kommuniziert ist, sind diese Mittel in aktuellen verarbeitenden Betrieben eingesetzt über einen weiten Bereich der BRD und anscheinend nach Vorgaben eingesetzt. Vermutlich kommt man jetzt dahinter, dass die Chemiehersteller oder gekaufte Labors geschummelt haben, was die Bedenkenlosigkeit angeht. Oder die Testergebnisse waren zu kurz angesetzt und Folgeschäden treten erst jetzt auf.

Nichts destotrotz hat man das seit langem bedenkenlos verzehren dürfen, und jetzt will man sich auf die sichere Seite stellen und es dem Verbraucher und Angler in die Schuhe schieben oder es ihm Frei stellen, ob er es Verzehrt? - Das nenne ich "Kopf aus der Schlinge ziehen". 

Eine ziehführende Diskussion setzt voraus, dass man Problem, Ursache, Wirkung und Lösung und einen Zeitplan erarbeitet.
Anhand der Daten kommt man wohl nicht über Problem und Wirkung hinaus, wo bleibt der Rest der Infos über Ursache, Lösung und Zeitschiene? 
Da bis Dato keine Weiteren Infos bereit gestellt wurden ist die Vermutung nicht weit, das man den Anglern ein Verzehrverbot und evtl. Angelverbot bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag als Problemlösung verkaufen will, - was es aber nicht ist. 


mfg
NM


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Mai 2020)

de Facto ist es ein Angelverbot durch die Hintertür, da sind die Verbände gefordert Klarheit zu schaffen,
bzw. diese "gutachten" in Zweifel zu ziehen.
Ball flach halten ist ganz sicher die falsche Lösung


----------



## Ugly White (11. Mai 2020)

Erstaunlich ist, dass das Verbraucherschutz-Ministerium vor Belastungen warnt, sich auf aktuelle Analysen bezieht, jedoch nicht verrät, ob/welche Maßnahmen amtlicherseits zur Verbesserung geplant sind oder schon eingeleitet wurden.
Auch wäre es erforderlich, zumindest die kritischsten Regionen zu nennen.
Ich glaube wir Angler sollten solche schlechten Nachrichten nicht einfach hinnehmen. Es ist das gute Recht der Gesamtbevölkerung, dass das Flusswasser vor gesundheitsschädlichen Industriestoffen geschützt wird. Auch wenn das nicht von heute auf morgen geht, wir sollten da wirklich dran bleiben.
Ganz besonders auch wegen unsere Kinder und Enkelkinder.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Mai 2020)

Perfluorierte Alkylsubstanzen - PFAS
		

Zitat: "In der EU-Trinkwasserrichtlinie sind derzeit keine Grenzwerte für PFOS, PFOA oder andere PFAS enthalten"

Es stellt sich also die Frage, von welchen Grenzwerten überhaupt die Rede ist.  

Meines Wissens gibt es überhaupt noch keinen Grenzwert für diese Stoffe, weder in BRD noch in EU.
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage: Warum werden die Verbände hier nicht aktiv?  Es ist angezeigt klar und deutlich Stellung zu beziehen.


----------



## NaabMäx (14. Mai 2020)

Kommt da noch was von der Redaktion an Infos.
Werden der Behörde die richtigen Fragen gestellt?

Die Bevölkerung warnen, ist das eine, Das Problem zügig lösen das entscheidende.

Ebenso verstehe ich nicht, dass von Behördenseite die betroffenen Angelverbände nicht einbezogen sind. Immerhin kann eine Schadensersatzklage der Anglerschaft erhoben oder vermieden werden. Wenn die Anglerschaft 100.000de von Euros für Fischbesatz, Karten und was weis ich noch ausgibt, aber die Fische nicht verzehren darf, ist das ja schon ein nicht unerheblicher Wert.


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Mai 2020)

Viele dieser Stoffe gelang(t)en über legale Wege in unsere Umwelt. Da lässt sich leider meistens nichts einklagen und Verbote gelten nicht rückwirkend.


----------



## fishhawk (14. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



NaabMäx schrieb:


> aber die Fische nicht verzehren *darf*,



Von einem Verzehrverbot hab ich jetzt nichts mitbekommnen.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Viele dieser Stoffe gelang(t)en über legale Wege in unsere Umwelt



Das wird auch schwierig nachzuvollziehen sein, wer wann, wo, wieviel eingeleitet hat.

Meines Wissens wird jetzt aber dran gearbeitet, die Verwendung dieser Stoffe deutlich einzuschränken oder zu verbieten.

Wird dann aber sicher noch ne Zeit dauern, bis die Schadstoffbelastung in Fischen abnimmt.



NaabMäx schrieb:


> die betroffenen Angelverbände nicht einbezogen



Das wären m.E, eher die Gewässerbewirtschafter bzw.  Inhaber der Fischereirechte betroffen, egal ob das nun Verbände, Vereine oder Privatleute sind.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (15. Mai 2020)

Ist ja nicht so, dass der Betrieb x nachweislich für die Einleitungen verantwortlich ist. Viele Gifte gelangen über viele diffuse Quellen ins Gewässer, so dass niemandem konkret eine Grenzwertverletzung nachzuweisen ist.

Das gilt ja auch für Mikroplastik im Trinkwasser und Nahrung, Weichmacher überall ..... 

Ist also insgesamt sehr schwierig, da etwas konkretes zu machen.


----------

